# How Tall Should a Drill Press Be? (I'm building a drill press stand)



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

So I am building a drill press stand and wanted to know what is most comfortable for all of you out there. I am 6 foot 6, so I'm a little taller than your average woodworker, but I don't think that matters, Should the table of the drill press be up to my stomach? Lower chest? Is there a standard or should I just start testing for myself?

Thanks!


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Good question, Dwain. I need to do the same thing. I replaced a smaller bench top drill press with another press with more power and it is bigger in stature. To me it feels like it is at least 4-6 inches higher than it should be.

I guess I need to sit it on something and shim it with boards until it feels right.

Good luck. Post some pics when you get it completed.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I'm building one now, and I'm building it the same height as my TS, so it can be used as an extra outfeed/infeed support when I'm cutting very large items. I have it temporarily sitting on my router table, which is very close to the same height, and it seems pretty good to me.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Some type of measurement from the lowest setting of the table might help you determine the optimal 
height. better to be a little low than too high .

Since the table adjusts up and down I wouldn't think its that critical. As long as you can see down on 
the piece you are working on, and the controls and sight lines for alignment and such are located
conveniently.

Another consideration may be the ease with which it will be to change belts.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Brtech, That's a good idea. It's always nice to have extra support for the table saw, but my concern is having to bend down time and time again at the drill press. That outweighs matching the height of my table saw.

RonInOhio, I think you have made some great points; especially the last one. As said above, my primary concern is having to bend over at the press. It would get old quickly.

I found some other notes. I believe I am going to build the table so that I look directly at the top of the drill press. It should keep my back fairly straight most of the time, and it will provide pretty easy access to the belts. I will report back my progress.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

The chuck of my bench top drill press is about chest level, seems to work well….


----------



## Dave99 (Jun 8, 2013)

Counters and workbenches are generally 36" give or take for your comfort and control.


----------



## LokisTyro (Apr 19, 2013)

Not knowing your height or any of the dimensions of the drill press I'd say take some measurements. Build it so the capstan wheel doesn't make you lift your arm above your shoulder or maybe just slightly. I find that to be the most comfortable.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Depends on the height of the drill press and the user.
I put mine at a height so I can just look eye level at the speed change belts on top.
That's about 70" for me.
My drill press is 42" tall so the stand under it is 28" high. 
I'm 5'-10", but if I was 6'-6" I'd need it about 8" taller.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I like the feed handles hub about shoulder height.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Agree with Rick M.

I like to be able to hang my hand on the front handle
and almost feed the bit with the weight of my arm.

Considering your height I am not sure I would put
it up real high though… maybe so you can pull up
a stool and be comfortable. In standing it's okay 
if it's a little low.


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

I agree with the feed handle hub about shoulder height. That's where mine is and I have never felt like it was too low or high when I'm working with something. One thing I would not do is have it too high, I've seen a few where the chuck was about neck level, if anything ever got away from you it could spin around and get you in the neck which would not make for a good day. 
Mike


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry this is off topic…has anyone else noticed that the floor model DP seem to be getting shorter?
Mike


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes. Must be sequestered or something.


----------

